# Taurus good first 1911?



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Afternoon, everyone! I'm thinking about making a Taurus my next handgun purchase (either that or a P99 in 9mm). Any opinions one way or the others? They seem like fine handguns but I haven't gone as far as shooting one so I'm not sure.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

There are lots of varying opinions about the PT1911. A good first 1911 is really what you can afford. I personally have the Taurus PT1911 and I enjoy shooting it. The only thing that took getting used to was the figure "8" (dot on top of dot) sights.
The most common complaint about Taurus is their customer service which some feel is below par and very slow.
I might suggest Springfield, perhaps the Milspec 1911A1. You can find them in the $550 range, and Springfield is very well known for good customer service.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

It'll be a while before I can afford another handgun (I just bought a PPK as my first one), so I'll take my time. I really want something affordable that'll be a real naildriver for some fun recreational target shooting.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

You should be aware that there are some people who react very emotionally to the Taurus brand. Makes getting a dispassionate review somewhat difficult.

I've had good luck with the brand, and liked my PT1911 very much. Sold it only because I was downsizing my collection.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Don't turn your nose up at Colt!
:smt1099


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

PanaDP said:


> I really want something affordable that'll be a real naildriver for some fun recreational target shooting.


The example I used before did function just fine, but a "naildriver" it was not (well, if you hold it by the barrel and drive the nails with the butt...). It's trigger wasn't the greatest - about what you would expect from a $500 pistol - but it was fun to shoot. As the example I used did not belong to me, I didn't take it apart, so I can't say much about fit/finish.

I personally wouldn't consider a .45 for recreational target shooting. There are other calibers that are just as accurate, if not more, and cheaper to sometimes much cheaper. Nothing says you can't do it of course, but the only reason why I would keep a .45 around would be for defense purposes.

PhilR.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

It's all a matter of personal preference. I really enjoy target shooting with the 1911, though it certainly isn't the least expensive round to do it with.
"Affordable"......"accurate".....are relative terms. How far are you going to be shooting from the target, and how much can you afford?
With the exception of one 1911 I have (just needs a little tweaking on the sights) all my others have pretty well shot where I have aimed them, but then again, that was at about 20 yards or so.
Springfield has a very good reputation as far as the industry is concerned, however, Rock Island (especially their Tactical 1911) is making its mark in the industry as well.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

i remember reading somewhere and I cant remember where (go figure), that the Taurus 1911 is the most accurate out of the box 1911 being produced right now. i cant remember if it was a reliable source or not but i want to say it was "guns and ammo." just something to consider


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

Yoiu might look at the RIA 1911's I have two and they (no upgrades) have out shot Kimber's, Para's, and my Sig P220 which has had the rep for years as the most accurate and reliable 45 straight out of the box. Nice thing is these guns only retail for $375 to $425, or did before they started getting popular recently.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

Yep, they're fine representatives of the 1911 breed. Mine has been flawless right out of the box with whatever I've chosen to put down the tube. The PT1911 in stainless has recently had a write-up on gunblast so it shouldn't be much longer _hopefully_ until it's released. :smt023

www.taurusarmed.net


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

If I were you I would go with the Springfield 1911A1 as a first 1911, it is a very solid gun for the price but I will warn you 1911's that are in the lower cost range have a tendency to be a bit finicky gun to gun in my experience. At one point I had 5 1911's (then I had to sell all of them, it was a sad day) and I have shot more than I could count. The only ones in the under 700 dollar range that seamed to be ok were the Springer’s but even then I had one that never jammed (that I sold to very good friend and I just shot it this morning) and another that just never really worked right. So if you want one that is going to shoot very reliably, I have to say Kimber all the way, but if you’re on a budget and you must have a 1911 Springfield 1911a1 is you gun. Just my 2 cent.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I have several high end (expensive) and low end 1911's. I have had several medium range 1911's and one everybody considered to be a blasphemy of the 1911 platform. When my 22 year old son asked me what he should get for his first 1911, I purchased the Taurus PT-1911 for Christmas and gave it to him. It is very well built, accurate and has all the bells & whistles he could ever want and for a really great price. I had to get rid of the plastic grips, so I installed a nice set of cocobolo and wrapped it up. Some 1500 rounds later of both FMJ & JHPs of several different brands, he is supremely happy with the gun.

tex45acp


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A recreational target pistol You need a .22 like the Ruger, browning, S&W. Very cheap to shoot and a "nail driver" if you are.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

It would be a very good first 1911 in my opinion.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I have only heard good things about the Tarus 1911, very surprised to be honest, looks like a great pistol and the price is right.


----------



## gunfighter48 (Jun 17, 2006)

I have owned two PT1911s for almost a year and they are great 1st pistols. I have 1800 rds thru one and 750 thru the other with no problems. The only ammo that won't feed reliably thru either pistol is HSM re manufactured 230 gr JHPs. All other ammo I've tried feeds 100%. The finish on them is a little inconsistent but mine are holding up ok. As to Taurus customer service, my experience was great when I sent one back for service it didn't need. (That's what I got for listening to internet gun commandos!!!!!!) But I have read that other people haven't been that lucky. But the PT1911 is a "1911" any decent gunsmith can work on them. If you can get one for less than $550 they are a great gun. Over that price and I'd start looking at SA or Kimber. I also own a Kimber and the PT1911 shoots almost as accurate as the Kimber.


----------

